# 90*30*36



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

hi everybody

here is a 3 weeks old lay-out , the tank is 90*30*36 , not so much depth so i had to use the substrate to create a slope that would create more depth , a few more plants are not visible yet , they should appear after i trim the rotalas .

hope you like it .




























here's a picture where you can see the slope


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Amazing Scape!


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

keep us up to date! looking good!


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

That's awesome. I like your layout. Remember up to date it, let us see how beautiful ur tank is.
P.s: Where did u buy your rocks? and how heavy is it? 
Thanks


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

cotranchau_vn said:


> P.s: Where did u buy your rocks? and how heavy is it?
> Thanks


i found those rocks in the mountain not so far away from where i live (osaka)


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank. Very nice layout. 

Please share you specifications.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very impressive, well balanced layout! Very natural.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry , i forgot the the specs.

tank 90*30*36 , 97Litres
light: 2*32W na-lamp
filter: tetra EX 75
co2: pressurised , 2bps
soil: aquasoil , power sand , bacter100 , clear super , tourmaline BC , penacW
ferts: brighty-K , step1 (dayly) phyton-git, eca, green gain (water changes, 1/week)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That is very impressive all the way around. Love the highs and lows you achieved with the rock work. Can I also ask your photo specs on the pictures?


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful Tank.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you also list all the plants you've used in the tank, please?

Still cannot believe my eyes. Impressive and a very natural looking layout.

Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

Gravy9 , plants are , glosso , eleocharis , tenellus , rotala sp green , rotala indica , vivipara ,　micranthemum umbrossum , polygonum , myriophyllum mattogrossense , those last 3 are not visible yet


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

What a fantastic scape, looks larger than what it is and has nice flow.


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful tank. Very nice layout.Perfect nature!
Congratulations


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for the details. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Really nice. Looking fwd to an update


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

IMO, the hardscape for this is really beautiful. It really defines the aquascape!


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

what kind of plants do you have in there


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

BJ: Check link #12 for the plants.


----------



## batterup (Sep 21, 2008)

very unique I like it


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Your rock scape make a strong feelings, it's a typical Iwagumi layout!
Please give me the name of the high grass with saplings on top in the background....
Thanks,


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

osaka, you say? natsukashii!!!

this eleocharis gives this setup a very artistic feeling! i like it! a LOT!!


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

great hardscape, I look forward to the tank maturing.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news of this tank , now 2 months old , everything is going fine , i'll have to do some better triming next time , it looks too clean and too "round" now , next time will be better



















hope you like it


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. I like the roundness to it.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree that the stems are currently too round, but the hardscape is so stunning that I don't think you will have any trouble perfecting the scape with a little more trimming. Beautiful work!

Karen


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd like to see this tank with a white background too. 

Just curious, but where are you aquascaping from?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I love nearly the whole scape. The rocks and slope create a strong impression. I just don't like the vivipara in the back. It's really distracting being so.... imperfect. I'm hoping the tennelus in the middle of the two large rocks fill in a bit more for your next photo.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

K Randall , i'm really having a hard time trying to trim it in a way that it looks "natural" , i'll try to do better next time

apistaeasy , it wont be possible to change to a white background as i only have a very limited access (time) to it 
i'm in Osaka

SnyperP , some of my friends told me the same thing about the vivipara , anyways it is going to stay a bit more , but the plantation will certainly change in the future , so there will definitly be a version without the vivipara the tenellus is having a hard time coming out , the glosso is too thick


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

very refreshing nice job!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

What a beautiful tank! I really enjoy your aquascapes uttoshii!


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

The positioning of the rocks is simply magnificient. I love it.

Congratulations!


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

You already know what I think about this scape 

In my opinion, the vivipara is well placed.

Jolie boule, Uttoshii :twisted: (private joke...)


----------



## jokosch (Dec 12, 2008)

What a awesome layout...

Regards

Johann


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## papayou (Mar 16, 2009)

Tres attractive tub but how makes you hold your substat has above big rock and how much volume of substratum kept silent put derriere rock (middle) has some substratum of bottom(stocking) of the tub to above rock ?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, your thanks amazing.
Love the rock placement.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Very nice setup. The colour of the stem plants make the scape stands out.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful iwagumi tank! 
I think those glossos at left and right in the background, they need to be trimmed. Malbe the light doesn't reach to these areas, they might grow a bit longer than foreground. It would look cleaner and better.


----------

